# Hello everybody



## wahey73 (May 3, 2021)

I'm a silent reader since one or two years and could learn so much from this forum. Thanks to you all, what a great community.
I'm german living in Italy since over 20 years now which is even more less the break that I had from music.
Started again app. 1 year ago during the Corona lockdown and finally decided to become an "official" member of this forum. Really happy to be here


----------



## jneebz (May 3, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Stringtree (May 3, 2021)

As soon as you can, you should change your left sidebar to read, "Official Member."

Great to have you here as a contributor now! Breaks from music never really break anything.


----------



## wahey73 (May 3, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> As soon as you can, you should change your left sidebar to read, "Official Member."
> 
> Great to have you here as a contributor now! Breaks from music never really break anything.


or maybe "finally official member"


----------



## Dirtgrain (May 3, 2021)

Welcome. Have fun.


----------



## Double Helix (May 3, 2021)

Good to have you aboard, @wahey73


----------



## Leslie Fuller (May 3, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Marsen (May 8, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> I'm a silent reader since one or two years and could learn so much from this forum. Thanks to you all, what a great community.
> I'm german living in Italy since over 20 years now which is even more less the break that I had from music.
> Started again app. 1 year ago during the Corona lockdown and finally decided to become an "official" member of this forum. Really happy to be here


Welcome on board Martin.
Nice to have you here.


----------

